# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Other security software  >  osam

## Ultima Weapon

*"OSAM" (Online Solutions Autorun Manager)* is a powerful and reliable tool for controlling the 'cleanliness' of components and applications that are automatically loaded or started under certain conditions without user's consent.

"OSAM" provides an easy one-click way of obtaining detailed information about the components that are run automatically at the system start and can potentially affect its operation.

Basically, all types of malicious software that have been around for the last 7-10 years use various mechanisms of sticking to an infected system. With this product, you will be able to monitor and control these activities and, which is more important, eradicate the threat on your own.

Rootkits are one of the biggest threats for end user systems. This malicious software integrates into the system on a very low level and completely hides its presence. The user is often totally unaware that the computer is being controlled by hackers. But that's not a problem: whether it's a hidden start of a rootkit driver or other hidden keys, "OSAM" will detect any of these autorun variants.

Modern malicious software, such as adware, spyware and spambots cannot be completely removed by existing anti-virus solutions. However, such treatment attempts often leave the user without working network connections or damage other system components. The user becomes helpless and alone with the problem. The "OSAM" manager will easily solve this problem!
OSAM: Autorun Manager - Context menu OSAM: Autorun Manager - Search OSAM: Autorun Manager - Group by full path
Usage examples

The virus blocks access to a registry key or file? You can't remove them using any possible means? The "OSAM" manager will tackle this problem, too*.

If the user is experiencing problems, he can use several program functions to seek experts' assistance (for instance, on our forum) - save a detailed system report (all autoruns) or save a full snapshot of the startup data (in the same form as on the user's system).


Functional capabilities:

    * support of virtually all known methods of automatic loading using the system registry or special folders;
    * automatic detection of the peculiarities of settings on specific user systems;
    * validation of digital file signatures;
    * color marking of file statuses for better comprehension;
    * filtering by statuses of detected objects;
    * search by masks using any parameter in any display mode;
    * output of additional information for any object type;
    * output of detailed file information, validation of file existence and accessibility;
    * temporary disablement of registry objects or files without creating additional keys or subfolders;
    * generation of two types of report files (text and HTML*) with all autoload information.

Unique capabilities:

    * protection against rootkits by detecting hidden registry keys and records using the method of direct registry data analysis (without using OS functions);
    * comprehensive support of LSP (Layered Service Providers) filters deletion and recovery with rearrangement of the providers chain;
    * support of namespace providers (NSP) with rearrangement of the providers chain*.

Advantages:

    * a completely free application!
    * grouping by file objects enables you to quickly find all links to a specific automatically loaded file;
    * regular updates of the methodological database after the analysis of in-the-wild malicious software;
    * full Unicode support (any national characters, filenames and registry data);
    * support of visual themes (skins) for users who do care how their favorite software looks.

*Homepage*

----------


## Matias

This is a very useful program. Unfortunately, the OSAM's development has been stopped:
1. I cannot find any documentation on the developer's website. Also the website has not been updated at least one year.
2. The developer's forum is closed at least 4 months.
3. The program's signature database has not been updated at least 6 months.

----------

